# HELP! albuterol for wheezing??



## minsy1010 (Jul 3, 2008)

I hope someone can help me. My 2 year old developed a cold 2 days ago and today I noticed he started wheezing and having labored breathing. He was still running around playing but I brought him to the pediatrician. She did not diagnose him with asthma yet but gave him the nebulizer treatment in the office. She then gave me a prescription for albuterol inhaler (to be used in a aero chamber). She said to give him every 4 hours and observe but move to 6 and more once he doesn't wheeze. She emphasizzed that it is important to give it to him as we don't want him back to square one or when they have to give steroids. I don't know much about this but this is a breathing issue I am not gona "wait it out and see". I just don't know what this is and wonder if anyone was in similar situation ?? Please advice.
He did stop wheezing after the nebulizer treatment (He was screaming so end up giving it to him thru a tube with steam coming out of it instead of a mask).
Thank you all in advance.

P.S A little history, he has been having a persistent cough (no wheezing at all and lungs clear) prior to this cold for 8 weeks. I brought him to my accupunturist who gave chinese meds to him. He improved slowly but significantly over the 8 weeks but did not completely clear then this cold came.

Sorry for the long post.

Very worried mom


----------



## operamommy (Nov 9, 2004)

First off, I will make no bones about the fact that I believe in treatment for breathing problems. It's no fun not being able to breathe! I have mild asthma myself.

Your ds might not have asthma at all, or asthma that will only flare up when there's major upper respiratory issues going on (like his cold). If the treatment is helping him, and it appears from your description that it definately has, what's the problem? (I'm not making light of this, just not sure exactly what your concerns are) My ds2 has needed breathing treatments twice so far - each time when he had a nasty upper respiratory infection going on. Hope that helps some, and hope your kiddo feels better soon! *hugs*


----------



## JeanineTheOT (Sep 25, 2006)

My daughter has had 2 boughts of needing a nebulizer. She had pneumonia this past november, and then another "wheezing" problem related to an infection in the spring. The doctor thinks it is the change in seasons that causes the problem, and is not asthma. She never has breathing problems other than during these times. Although I am usually very careful about not giving unncessesary medical treatment, I do think that breathing is an important function (lol), and I didnt want it to get out of hand. Just my 2cents, but I think we should be thankful for medical intervention when it is truly necessary.

And all the screaming during the treatment probably helped to get the medicine down further in his lungs....so dont feel bad about that...if you were. I felt really bad that I was upsetting my dd, but then realized it was actually a good thing when she got upset because it just made it work better and quicker, and then she would need less treatments.

Hope that helps


----------



## minsy1010 (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry I guess my question was... should I continue the albuterol at home if it seems like he is getting better? When your child had the treatment, do you all mean it is just one time in the MD's office or do you continue to do it at home for a couple of days? And any side effects? Should I buy a nebulizer? I guess I am so sleep deprived I may not make sense what I am writing.
Thank you.


----------



## laurencita (Feb 1, 2008)

My daughter gets asthma after viral infections. We continued the treatments of albuterol with a nebulizer until she improved, and then discontinued. You may continue for a bit after just to ensure all is well. We also had her on pulmicort as a preventative measure but discontinued when cold season ended.

The only thing I noticed about albuterol was hyperactivity after treatments. This was difficult for us b/c her last bought of asthma began the day before I delivered our baby. We prematurely took her off the albuterol b/c the behavior thing was just too much at that time, but we kept her on the pulmicort in case. We talked about this with the doctor and he agreed it was ok. However, there is something on the market that my doctor recommended that is supposed to be better for the children who have the hyperactivity/mood changes side affect. I can't recall the name right now, but ask your dr. if you have this issue, too.


----------



## laurencita (Feb 1, 2008)

[Should I buy a nebulizer? I guess I am so sleep deprived I may not make sense what I am writing.
Thank you.[/QUOTE]

Our insurance company covered the nebulizer and the doctor's office gave it to us on the spot. Please talk to your doctor regarding all this. They can give you the best advice.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Albuterol is for symptomatic treatment of wheezing. It opens up the airway so that the person can breathe more easily. You should discontinue it when the symptoms are gone. It can cause a child's heart to race, so you should only give it when absolutely necessary. In fact, I would request Xopenex the next time you need a prescription. Xopenex works the same way to open the airway but doesn't cause the heart to speed up.

If these problems continue, your child's doctor may choose to place him on a maintenance steroid such as Pulmicort by nebulizer or Flovent by inhaler. This would need to be used daily (probably twice daily) until he (hopefully) outgrows the symptoms completely. We were told to continue using it for six months after the symptoms had not been present, which is a good thing, because he ended up having another flare, then another, then another, after we thought he was completely over it.

BTW, my DS is 13 months and has still not been diagnosed with ashtma despite having respiratory problems on and off (mostly ON) since birth. They're calling it reactive airway disease. Our pulmonologist doesn't like to diagnose with asthma until age 3, because it is a diagnosis you carry for a lifetime.


----------



## Owachi (Jan 15, 2007)

We have Xeponex.....my 2 yr son had trouble breathing after a long cough last winter........we borrow a nebulizer and keep it on hand just in case......if I think he might be breathing funny I give him a treatment and use it when he gets sick sometimes. After the first time he needed it I keep thinking he is pulling (stomach) but I can't tell for sure, probably not I'm just paranoid. But I spoke to his pediatrician who said there are no negative effects from using it and it won't cause any harm if I give it to him when he really doesn't need it. It's just nice to have on hand if I start to worry (and he's allergic to cats and needed a treatment after being at a friend's house).


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

What becoming said is pretty much right on...

albuterol is only for when their is a problem breathing at that moment...it's an instant treatment, not a long-term treatment when wheezing and labored breathing are not present. Albuterol is a bronchodialator which opens the airsacs in the lungs when they are constricting.

My DS has been rx'ed albuterol, pulmicort and now we are on Qvar, and flovent. We have never used albuterol as a regular tx...only during flare ups.

Asthma can be triggered by many things though including pollen or excercise. I wouldn't push any meds unless he continues these symptoms and then I would ask about a long term steroid treatment like pulmicort or Qvar because inflammation in the lungs can cause damage and pulmonary issues that you don't want to have.


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

I definitely agree with treating the immediate problem, but also consider doing an elimination diet and looking at food allergies. Dairy totally excacerbates my dad's asthma, and when I eat it, (accidentally, we're GF/DF) I feel like what I imagine an asthma attack feels like.


----------

